# Brown? algae on driftwood



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm new to the aquarium hobby. I've started a 20gallon tank with fishless cycling. Then added 1 betta, some tetras, and a plecos. My question is, on the large driftwood in my tank there is several areas of brown fluffy algae. I read it was because when I cycled my tank the lights were off and it grew because of that. I have put the lights back on now but it is not going away. I even took the wood out and scrubbed it off but it's growing back now. Also the plecos doesn't seen to like it. How do I get rid of it? Or do I just toss that one and get a new one?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try boiling the wood for a couple of hours and see if that helps. Its probably not algae but a fungus from the wood. It will eventually go away but takes time.


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Avocado Man (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey newbee, let us know if the boiling works. I had the same problem with driftwood giving off fuzzy whitish brown stuff, and just ended up chucking it


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, to tell the truth, I don't have a pot long enough to hold the driftwood and cover it with enough water to keep boiling. Sooooooo, I improvised, I put it in the auto dishwasher on "Pots and Pans" setting, and boasted the water temp up. It has been running for 1 hour now and I plan to run it through one more time. I'll let you know in a few days if things start to grow on it again.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahaha, I've done that myself.You could also add 1/4 cup bleach to one cycle to help kill the fungus, but make sure you soak it in a tub of water with prime or other dechlorinator before putting it back into the tank.


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay, it's been 7 days since I "dishwashered" the driftwood. So far, so good, no new growth seen, yet.


----------

